# i-Pod terminal?



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

My '09 GTR has an i-pod holder, and a wire that then goes off behind the dash, which one would assume links into the audio.

The problem is that I have played with most buttons/knobs/menus etc etc and can't find the correct source to pick up the music...

Any opinions or thoughts are welcome. PLEASE 

Also, I take it that to store more music onto the cars hard-drive, I just pop in the CD and let it play? Or is there a fast ripping function?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Can't help with the I-Pod bit, if it's an 09 09 then I didn't think they had the I-Pod function, if it's a 59 09 then it should have it. Regards CD's, put them in and press the Disc button to bring up the options. You can either play or record. From memory, it takes about 8-10 minutes to record a typical album. I gave up with mine after a while as I prefer the sound of the induction noise over that of music.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If you have a non nav 09 then your iPod input is most likely thru the radio using an aftermarket kit.

Play your iPod and tune your radio to FM usually 88.7, 93.3 etc. There are other frequencies but it'll depend upon which system has been installed.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Play your iPod and tune your radio to FM usually 88.7, 93.3 etc.


That's why I love these forums... Sorted now thank you muchly :bowdown1:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Pleasure


----------

